# For 80's (slightly) alternative music fans



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Just bought the 3 disc set 80's Mixtape - great collection of tracks that bring back lots of good memories


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Always love 80's music


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

This is about as alternative as it gets the goth band from the 80's with this killer track


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

mike swell said:


> YouTube - Gang of Four - Damaged Goods (Damaged Goods EP)


An all time favorite.... Been a long time fan of G of 4... New album is superb too.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

mteam said:


> Always love 80's music
> 
> YouTube - Department S - is Vic there?
> 
> ...


Track two is outstanding


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)




----------



## fla (May 14, 2011)

Depeche Mode ftw. 'Wrong' is one of their strongest tracks in years


----------

